# EC Glide Build



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds sweet -- hope we get to see some build pictures!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea. We like build pics.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Sounds like a good setup to me. Enjoy that bad boy!


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

I will post updates as they come!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

That's going to be a sweet skiff.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

You are going to love the Glide. Congrats.


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Well, a little update:

Kevin and I decided to pull an audible last minute and decided to go with the flush mount side console on the boat. It wont be the angled console that is typically on the GLIDE. From my understanding this is the first and only GLIDE with this style console going on it and I cant wait to see how it turns out! Also, moved on from the tohatsu and went with a white zuke because of lead time. I will post some pics when they arrive.

On a side note: ECC has been nothing less than a pleasure to work with during this whole thing. Between COVID and Hurricane season they have always kept me in the loop and shot me straight. Nothing but good things to say.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

LowCo18 said:


> Well, a little update:
> 
> Kevin and I decided to pull an audible last minute and decided to go with the flush mount side console on the boat. It wont be the angled console that is typically on the GLIDE. From my understanding this is the first and only GLIDE with this style console going on it and I cant wait to see how it turns out! Also, moved on from the tohatsu and went with a white zuke because of lead time. I will post some pics when they arrive.
> 
> On a side note: ECC has been nothing less than a pleasure to work with during this whole thing. Between COVID and Hurricane season they have always kept me in the loop and shot me straight. Nothing but good things to say.


What is the difference between a flush mount and the other style?


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

loganlogan said:


> What is the difference between a flush mount and the other style?


Flush with the gunwell 










Traditional


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Flush mounts are sweet.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

LowCo18 said:


> Well, a little update:
> 
> Kevin and I decided to pull an audible last minute and decided to go with the flush mount side console on the boat. It wont be the angled console that is typically on the GLIDE. From my understanding this is the first and only GLIDE with this style console going on it and I cant wait to see how it turns out! Also, moved on from the tohatsu and went with a white zuke because of lead time. I will post some pics when they arrive.
> 
> On a side note: ECC has been nothing less than a pleasure to work with during this whole thing. Between COVID and Hurricane season they have always kept me in the loop and shot me straight. Nothing but good things to say.


Solid choices, can’t wait to see it.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

LowCo18 said:


> Flush with the gunwell
> 
> View attachment 165836
> 
> ...


Flush looks cleaner. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I always liked the clean look of a side console, but honestly have never owned a boat or fished one with one. Looks great on the glide thoh


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Some pics:


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

LowCo18 said:


> Well, a little update:
> 
> Kevin and I decided to pull an audible last minute and decided to go with the flush mount side console on the boat. It wont be the angled console that is typically on the GLIDE. From my understanding this is the first and only GLIDE with this style console going on it and I cant wait to see how it turns out! Also, moved on from the tohatsu and went with a white zuke because of lead time. I will post some pics when they arrive.
> 
> On a side note: ECC has been nothing less than a pleasure to work with during this whole thing. Between COVID and Hurricane season they have always kept me in the loop and shot me straight. Nothing but good things to say.


Just curious, what made you decide to go with the side console as opposed to the tiller?


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

gonna be sweet, congrats


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

JustSomeDude said:


> Just curious, what made you decide to go with the side console as opposed to the tiller?


Resale, and personal preference.


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Well, tomorrow is the day I pick up the new rig. Kevin and the guys at EC knocked this one out of the park and I cant wait to see it in person! EC's customer service is second to none. I talked with Kevin on Wednesday and he said that the boat was almost done but just waiting on some seadek since I had ordered a custom color combo. He reached back out to me this morning and said she was ready to go but since I live 6hrs away I couldn't make it today. Instead of me having to wait a week (due to work schedule) to be able to come and get it, Kevin offered to take it home with him and I would be able to pick it up from his house tomorrow (since they aren't open on Saturdays) so that I could use it this weekend. A huge shout out to Kevin and the crew for making this birthday a memorable one!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! One sweet piece of ... Welcome to the family. Bad Mama Jama!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kevin's the man as usual going above and beyond.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

It does not really show any more than the attached pics but ECC did a video walk through of this boat on the 'gram if y'all are interested.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice she looks super sick with that side console bud.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Super nice. Are all SeaStar helms the same height? I like that setup.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I was in there last month to make my pics for my build and I saw yours in there. Slick rig!


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Here’s the full walk through


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

she floats on a wet paper towel. Runs even skinnier. I couldn’t be happier with how she turned out!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful. I think I like the placement of the casting platform. Easy fly line strippage into the cockpit.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

She’s a real beauty, congrats!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

One of the best looking Glides I've seen. Love those boats.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Just picked my glide up last week! How is yours treating you so far?


----------



## Flamingo_FlyFisher55 (May 10, 2020)

What prop ended up working well for you?


----------



## LCJ (Jan 14, 2016)

LowCo18 said:


> Got the call and I’m next up for my Glide build. Absolutely stoked about this rig.
> 
> 2020 Glide tiller
> Beach Sand tan deck
> ...


Always wanted to fish in one of these.


----------

